# My 5 year old's Predator armor



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

He begged me to let him watch AVP, so I finally did, then he begged me to make him a Predator costume...





































The armor is from a cheap breastplate and shield set we got for about $10. The mask and hands have been modified from an official Predator set I got on Amazon for about $30. The mask features a working superbright LED targeting "laser" built from Radio Shack components. The "shoulder-mounted plasma cannon" is a $2 water pistol spray painted silver and the claws are modified from toy Wolverine claws. I made the necklace from some twine and sculpy. This costume took a few weeks to make and is very light and comfortable, wearing this has become part of his nightly routine around the house. The little man is very excited to wear it on Halloween this year.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Dude, he rocks!! That is brilliant beyond belief!! Definite Like here.

Maybe if you were to glue some reflective sunglasses material like mylar or similar that would add to the creepy eyes the "real" Predator had.

His stances are great, I can tell he's really gotten into the whole look. Of course, now if you wanted to get rid of the inherent adorable-ness he has without the helmet you could add a bunch of fake scars and wounds.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

That is one lucky kid. Maybe for Halloween you could add the face makeup and some fake teeth so if he wants to take the helmet off for a bit he will still look the part. 
And by the way, you can start on mine.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

That is great! This is what life is all about. You did a super job on the costume. That smile say it all.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is absolutely the most adorable predator I have ever seen You did a fantastic job with that costume.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I agree with Roxy.....GREAT job!!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

really nice way to take it to the next level


----------



## The Doctor (Mar 15, 2010)

That is amazing, love it!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

If I were him I'd nominate you for Awesomest Dad On the Planet. Bravo!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

You are THE best dad!

Make one that is Dad sized!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

thats sooo cool haha awesome job


----------



## xdmray (Oct 4, 2009)

great work on the suit!

for all your predator needs- http://thehunterslair.com/


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

looks amazing! had to comment again haha


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Man that costume is sweeeet!! Great job, wish I had something like that when I was his age!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Very, very kick-ass!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

He looks fantastic! I'm suprised he doesn't scare himself when he looks in the mirror.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Has he tried sneaking up on unsuspecting family members or the dogs/cats while they're sleeping? I imagine a lot of yelling would be the result.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

The Archivist said:


> Has he tried sneaking up on unsuspecting family members or the dogs/cats while they're sleeping? I imagine a lot of yelling would be the result.


GREEAATT archie, give the kid ideas! lol

that costume is beyond awesome. i'd nominate you for the best dad in the world award...and then i'd vote for you!:jol:


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

That is a brilliant costume, and your son is such a little cutie!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

*EvP VIDEO!*

Hey all,
Just shot some video of the latest improvements to E's armor, I added a few more LEDs to the left gauntlet and a great sound box that I got from Radio Shack recorded with Predator sound effects to the right gauntlet! We also added a hunting spear, backpack (made from foam and a milk jug) and orange colored goggles to improve it the mask. 
Hope you like it.
link


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Kev, just tried your link and the video wouldn't show for me


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I've just made a link where you can download the file and view it from that page... I've had some problems with users and .wmv files, I'll try to make an mpeg version that will be easier for different platforms to view. Thanks for the feedback.
8)


----------



## EricTheMannn (Sep 30, 2008)

Your son looks great in that costume! great job!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Amazing costume, adorable child.


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Aug 11, 2010)

I really like it. i like the green on it, so it's like predator blood


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

That came out awesome. Your son must think you're the coolest Dad on the planet.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Outstanding!! 2 bucky thumbs up, WAY up!


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Man, I don't know who is more awesome, you or your kid. What a great dad you are!

this made me think of something I used to do with my kids when they were about this age and going to daycare/pre-school. I'd occasionally call to check on them and sometimes the workers would let me talk to them. "Stephen, this is the Batman. Are you being good today?"


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

That's freaking amazing!!!!


----------

